# Peelers



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2015)

So, i thought some of you guys might enjoy these...
We came across this peeler thanks to a recommendation from a chef friend of ours. Personally, Ive used a wide variety of peelers, from cheap to rather expensive. As we began testing this peeler out, we found that the curved blade was much more conducive to the peeling of veggies and fruits when compared to the straight bladed peelers that are much more common. In addition, we were impressed with the edge retention of this peeler. We hope you enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours.





http://goo.gl/hW1ZgD


----------



## panda (Jul 12, 2015)

great timing, my rosle peeler just broke after 5 years of heavy duty service!


----------



## panda (May 10, 2016)

i picked one of these up (albeit not from jki because i forgot he carries these) and gotta say this is the best peeler i've ever tried. cuts super smooth and only takes off the bare minimum.


----------



## chinacats (May 10, 2016)

Jon, are you planning on adding a wishlist to your site at any time? Peeler is a perfect example of something I'd like to pick up on my next order, but will likely forget when the time comes.

Cheers


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 10, 2016)

Interesting I've never used a Y peeler before. Perhaps if there's a way to purchase when my Takeda comes out of rehab without complicating customs too much


----------



## apathetic (May 11, 2016)

It's the best peeler I have used so far


----------



## Bill13 (May 12, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Jon, are you planning on adding a wishlist to your site at any time? Peeler is a perfect example of something I'd like to pick up on my next order, but will likely forget when the time comes.
> 
> Cheers



lus1: I just placed an order and forgot the peeler and Benriner.:beatinghead::beatinghead:


----------

